# Newport/cardiff/caerphilly reptile shops please.



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

What shops do you know in these areas?
And please copy the link of their websites if you know. thanks.
I already know of wildside, jungle fever, and reptile cwmru.
I need the dragon reptiles site (theyre in cardiff) if anyone has it too please.
My sis and I may go to a few shops this weekend sometime, so hopefully some will be open on sundays. Shame I wont have any money to take though. Quite fancy a phillipino orange now after hearing about those, and i hear they look like they glow too? are these species agressive?


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

OMG!! Sis, I was just about to post the same thread! Twinnies!!!

Can lend you some money on the weekend, if I've got it


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> Quite fancy a phillipino orange now after hearing about those, and i hear they look like they glow too? are these species agressive?


Mine are such a pretty colour, they have nice webbing too.
They havent been very agresive towards me, except the largest, who ran out of his burrow and attempted to bite my finger once, All mine are fairly fast. They are only slings still, so i dont know what theyll be like as adults.
Sam


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks sis. id appreciate that 

and thanks Sam. how much did you pay?


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

I bought them off thespidershop for £5 each, just had a quick look, and it appears theres none left!! :whip:Lucifus must have bought the last one :lol2: I was planning to buy some more aswell


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

lol oh well.


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

*reptile shops*

dragon reptiles - pencoed and pughs ceaphilly.
petwise - treforest
reptile Cymru - canton
reptile centre - cardiff
pauls pets - sells some reps- cearphilly
tabolt pets -sells some reps - llantrist
wild side - newport
scales and tails - porthcawl
cant think anymore atm will reply if think of more


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

* pauls pets - sells some reps- cearphilly* AVOID LIKE THE PLAGUE!!!Seriously it's like visiting a pet cemetary 

Talbot pets had a good selection when I visited, its small but they were nice people and even found a false widow for me 

I LOVE petwise! Its huge, well laid out and pinky really knows her stuff when it comes to spiders! (She's fisherking on here, has bright pink hair, mad as a box of frogs-you cant miss her lmao) They have 2 huge sulcatas that wander around in there too 

Reptile cymru is awesome and the most helpful shop ive visited

Cardiff reptile centre is worth visiting for the enclosures alone! And they have meerkats 

Dragon reptiles/Pughs in radyr is alright, theyve got a nice selection but a lot of its overpriced. They have an AWESOME fish section!

Cant comment on the rest, I think theres a few in Barry but you'd be better off asking Chris the names of them :lol2:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

maidenhead aquatics in cwmbran has reps. they sectioned a bit off and called it celtic reptiles. its ok to visit, some of the people know what there on about up there lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Cant recommend Reptile Cymru enough. Both the hedgehog and the Royal we got off Christie were top notch and she really does know what shes on about.


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

*petwise*

I find petwise the best you are right Pinky is fab, also can get a 10% discount card on reptiles and aquatics.
You are right bout Dragon Reptiles are overpriced but seem to know wot they are on about.
Visted pet shop in Merthyr today seemed ok think it was called pet and garden centre loved the collards lizards!
*New* reptile shop in Bridgend town centre worth a look.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Avoid Cardiff reptile center if you want to see good captive bred stuff at good prices, £90 for a Salmon Pink is OTT imo. Its all WC/CF however they do have good enclosures and a nice store.

Apart from those recommended you could try PetWise in trefforest industrial estate. Not the best on his care but its all affordable and a LARGE invert area.


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

Where is West Wales and supply the majority of the mentioned shops.


----------



## metalboa (Sep 20, 2008)

Another reptile shop to mention in Newport is Jungle Fever on Church road : victory:

Have been using him for well over a year now and is a great shop even though it aint the biggest :mrgreen:


----------

